# Xorg Install loop?



## remusrm (Dec 6, 2012)

First I am a newbie BSD so be gentle.  I installed FreeBSD 9.0 on a Intel core 3 and all was smooth.  I tried the make install clean under /usr/ports/x11/xorg and its seems to keep downloading and checking and verifying.  I presume is builds from source.  When it was done *startx* did not work, not even under root.  It was not there.  Did it again with make install clean and did more stuff, yet it did not work.  Now I tried with *pkg_add -r xorg* and seems to only download bunch of stuff.  Will I have to go under /usr/ports/x11/xorg and *make install* again but this time it will not try to get stuff from the net?  This is second install since the first time I though something went out.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2012)

Please see http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=199200&postcount=5.


----------

